# power steering presure



## cossie (Jul 30, 2007)

i am wanting to adjust my power steering pump so it is a lot lighter to turn i have a new saginaw pump on my ef 1995 ford the old pump that i replaced was a lot easer to turn at the moment it is like driving without power assistance hard to turn.how abouts do i go about adjusting it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this a new or rebuilt pump?
There really isn't any adjustments for setting the pressure on the pump but perhaps the pressure relief valve in the pump is stuck or damaged.


----------



## cossie (Jul 30, 2007)

wrench97 said:


> Is this a new or rebuilt pump?
> There really isn't any adjustments for setting the pressure on the pump but perhaps the pressure relief valve in the pump is stuck or damaged.


it is a reconditioned pump i bought from the shop,and carnt i remove shims from the releif valve to give more assistance


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I don't remember there being any shims, it should be just a spring and a plunger.
I would have the pressure tested first it could be a sign of another issue like a blockage in the pressure line or trash in the steering gear valve, or a bad pump.


----------



## cossie (Jul 30, 2007)

wrench97 said:


> I don't remember there being any shims, it should be just a spring and a plunger.
> I would have the pressure tested first it could be a sign of another issue like a blockage in the pressure line or trash in the steering gear valve, or a bad pump.


there are extra washers inside the valve itself the spring you are refering to is the piston spring but there is an extra spring and washeres in the flow presure valve or piston it is for the high presure side of things it allows for bypass when presure gets to high


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The washers would make the spring tighter making the pressure higher so you need to add shims or washers under the spring, but again if the steering does not feel right there is something wrong either with the pump it self or the steering gear.
If it's the pump return it. 
What was the problem with the original pump a leak or low output?


----------



## cossie (Jul 30, 2007)

it died major blow out inside the pump couldnt turn the wheel at all oil was black as.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You may have pieces of the damaged pump in the steering gear itself causing it to hard to turn or the abrasive particles may have damages the piston seal rings in the gear, checking the pressure will tell you if the pump or the gear is the cause, done correctly will also show the operating pressure of the relief valve if it's within specs changing the pressure won't help, the gear will need to be rebuilt.


----------



## cossie (Jul 30, 2007)

wrench97 said:


> You may have pieces of the damaged pump in the steering gear itself causing it to hard to turn or the abrasive particles may have damages the piston seal rings in the gear, checking the pressure will tell you if the pump or the gear is the cause, done correctly will also show the operating pressure of the relief valve if it's within specs changing the pressure won't help, the gear will need to be rebuilt.


ok do you no how to set up a presure test,do i have to put a gauge and a ball valve inline to simulate turning the steering wheel to find out what the presure is set at


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes the gauge and valve go between the pump and the gear on the pressure line with the valve on the gear side of the line, warm the truck up to operating temp as lower temps will give higher readings you do a snap test for 1-2 seconds by closing the valve and watching for the max gauge reading.

Unfortunately what I don't have is the spec for a 95 (F150?), but off the top of my head it should be make that 1100 to 1380 PSI.


----------



## cossie (Jul 30, 2007)

wrench97 said:


> Yes the gauge and valve go between the pump and the gear on the pressure line with the valve on the gear side of the line, warm the truck up to operating temp as lower temps will give higher readings you do a snap test for 1-2 seconds by closing the valve and watching for the max gauge reading.
> 
> Unfortunately what I don't have is the spec for a 95 (F150?), but off the top of my head it should be make that 1100 to 1380 PSI.


ok thanks for your help


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Are the hoses in the correct location?? You should have a pressure side and a return side. I don't know if they can be crossed..... just a thought.

I didn't see any mention of mileage... might be a factor. I have had to replace the steering box on occasion. Have you adjusted the steering box??


----------

